# Best bit set for Misson Style Cabinets



## richjsn (Dec 27, 2009)

Wife wants mission kitchen cabinets...thought I would ask the group on what sets they have experince with and any suggestions that are out there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I haved had good luck with the sets below..

Shaker Pattern/Cope Cutters-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Elite Tools Your cutting tools specialist {Products - Router Bit Set}

========


----------

